# utorrent ne s'ouvre plus



## debbo73 (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac version 10.6.8 et l'application utorrent. Jusqu'à maintenant, elle marchait très bien. Mais depuis plusieurs jours, elle ne s'ouvre plus. Il y a le message suivant : Impossible d'ouvrir utorrent en raison d'un problème. Vérifiez auprès du développeur si utorrent est compatible avec cette version de Mac OS X. Vous devrez peut-être réinstaller l'application. Veillez à installer toutes les mises à jour disponibles.
J'ai donc essayé plusieurs fois de désinstaller et de réinstaller utorrent mais le message d'erreur est toujours le même.
Avez-vous une solution ?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## debbo73 (7 Novembre 2014)

Personne n'a de solution ?


----------



## jmvi94 (7 Novembre 2014)

J'ai le même probléme et le même message mais pas d'idée, j'ai téléchargé un nouveau utorrent et c'est la même histoire. mac os 10 6 8 aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------

J'ai réinstallé une vieille version et ça a l'air de fonctionner.


----------



## debbo73 (8 Novembre 2014)

jmvi94 a dit:


> J'ai le même probléme et le même message mais pas d'idée, j'ai téléchargé un nouveau utorrent et c'est la même histoire. mac os 10 6 8 aussi
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------
> 
> J'ai réinstallé une vieille version et ça a l'air de fonctionner.


Une vieille version de quoi ? Comment fait-on pour réinstaller une ancienne version ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------

Ah c'est bon, merci pour l'idée ! J'ai réinstallé une ancienne version de utorrent et ça marche aussi.


----------

